# My pullet please give me info ASAP



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

One of my pullets had a big bump right in front of her eye- I assume there is puss in it- it's only gotten bigger- I can lance it and push it all
Out but what next? I'll quarantine here for a few days so she doesn't get picked on.. Someone please help me on what to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Levi, right now I'm going to say don't lance it. Your pics are OK but not clear enough to see the swelling well. From these pics it doesn't look like a pus filled pocket. And if you lance it and its not the bleeding could be huge.

Is there heat in it? Do you see a darker spot any where on the swelling? I'm wondering is she got bitten or stung by something. 

Can you get someone to hold her while you get a good side shot of the swelling?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll try to check that - it was there earlier this week and now it's just bigger which makes me believe it's puss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Either way would you do anything with medicine?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Levi, I really do not want you lancing that until you can get a better pic. From my side what I see is not a normal swelling. It appears that the edges of the swelling are not smooth. I can't tell from the pics if that's her sinus, if it is and you lance that it could cause her to bleed to death. I know that because I had my vet do that same thing. The bleeding was tremendous even though we had established the sinus was pus filled. 

If its some other type of growth and not the sinus, there could be an over abundance of blood vessels there. If its from a sting or bite you will be putting her through a painful procedure for no valid reason.

Its been there for a week. Be patient. The most important thing we can do is get answers before doing something we shouldn't. 

As for drugs, I don't know what it is for sure so I can't recommend something that is just a shot in the dark.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I agree with you. I'll get better pictures and put them up here


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, its best sometimes to step back and do nothing. I know its not easy, I've had to do it many times myself. Most of the time its the smartest thing we can do.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see the better pic and see how she comes out


Jim


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

It's pulling her eyelids as it grows so that eyes is always teary looking - I didn't feel any substantial heat but it's hard to hold my finger there for long. Hope these pics help



























Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think you can rule out bug bite or sting. 

Has this gotten bigger over night? Hard to tell between yesterday's pics and this mornings.

I can find no reference that says that area is a sinus. 

I don't like that I'm not seeing any inflammation. 

You are going to need a second person for what I'm going to suggest you try. I would feel tons better if a vet was doing this. You will need a syringe with a needle on it. Wrap her in a towel to restrict movement. While someone is holding her, have another poke the needle in the center of the swelling, do not go too deep, see if you can extract any fluid. Pay attention to what the fluid looks like. 

Lancing is a bit too aggressive. If she bleeds you may have serious trouble getting it under control.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Okay- my dad is a PA so we all kinda have some medical sense. This is something we can do  

I'll see if we can do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's great to hear. Its always a plus when someone has some medical experience when it comes to stuff like this. 

Has he seen her? What is his opinion? Much of what we see in these guys can be translated to human issues and treatment. Not all but much.

Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll let you guys know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

We poked it and only blood came from it. It's also hard so it's either a tumor or a bone infection so she may live or it will kill her eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Shame too- she's the one I was going to keep- maybe she'll pull through


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was afraid it was a tumor but I didn't want to say anything without more information. 

If he thinks its a bone infection you can try injecting with penn but that is a really hard infection to clear up. 

All you can do is watch her closely. You might have to use wetting drops in her eye to keep it from drying out. 

I've been there with one. I hated losing him because he was the sweetest thing. His tumor was on his leg, when it got painful for him the kindest thing I could do was to have my vet put him down.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Well it's been a week and she is fine. The bump is still there and it's red but it doesn't appear to be growing.. Tell me what you think.


























Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

To me as I look at the pics it looks just a little bigger but not enough to be concerned. Share your thoughts 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really don't know. Its so hard to be relying on pics for any real ideas other than its some sort of growth. It doesn't look redder than your earlier pics. 

Has your Dad been keeping an eye on her too? Since he's there and can see and touch it he should be a very good resource. 

Right now you're in a wait and see position. You're right, it doesn't look any worse a week later.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

She eats and gets around just as well as any other birds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Then just keep doing what you're doing. I don't know that there is anything else that can be done.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

have you checked to see if it's an eye worm?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They did an aspiration of the growth. Indications are that it is some type of tumor. Eye worm affects the immediate area of the eye, this appears to be a growth not associated with the eye structure.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

True. The eye is fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

